# New tripod...



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*New tripod... >> Taking shots of turts*

Have bough a new tripod for my digital camera, finally, the camera is not that useless, the images' qualities are quite high 
My turtles:
1.One of my turtle
http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/8318/dscf00081bf.jpg

2.Close-up
http://img363.imageshack.us/img363/2614/closeup2tx.jpg
Isn't it cute? 

Note:  too big and Imageshack is kinda acting up so I put them as links... sorry 
(I will soon update other photos of the other turtle of mine...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

aww max he/she is so cute! What do you feed it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

very nice crisp pictures. The turtle looks really cool too.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Nothing funny!.... protect his privacy!
lol jk ok... just don't talk about that...

Fishfreaks: Sorry but I feed her (til now, we can only say that cause it's still immature) and flakes. They (2 of them) also accept veggy.

Baby, name them for me as soon as I know the other gender of the other turtle ok?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ooh cool! my lfs feeds them salads and vegetables. I've been wanting one but need to find room....how fast do they grow?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

_Salad won't give enough nutritional requirement. You can go to some turtle forums or reptile forums for help about veggy food to feed them. 
_They grow quite slow (Cause they live long...) and you can keep them as juvenile (But I suggest no to keep too small turtles cause they somtimes can't live long) mine get to this size (Click to enlarge):
+Number 1:

+Number 2:


You can buy some with a little smaller size (I've had them for years now)
~Dear~


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think they are illegal here in pa as small guys. but they do sell them here about as big as yours!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya, I'm all hands for that size... Fishfreaks, if you want addresses to the reptile forums, I can help... just PM me


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Max, im doing some research and i found this...


> There are federal regulations in effect that pertain to the sale of turtles with shell lengths of less than four (4) inches. With some exceptions, turtles offered for sale are supposed to have shell length greater than four inches. These regulations were created a number of years ago to address concerns that small children, who may acquire these turtles as pets might put them into their mouths and contract Salmonellosis. Salmonella bacteria can sometimes be found on turtles that have been kept in captivity. The US Food and Drug Administration and the US Fish and Wildlife Service can enforce these federal regulations. The Fish and Boat Commission does not have authority to enforce these regulations


now i just have to find room and learn more! Could you PM them to us max, that would be great


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya, the keepers also suggest not to purchase any reptiles that are smaller than months of age (depends on the species itself: Like the chameleon: 3 months+ is good to start) cause they're fragile when very young... That's what I learnt from the boards 


> Could you PM them to us max, that would be great


Done, Mr and Mrs...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The bigger one seems to be a pre-mature male. The smaller one is not identified clearly... give it some more time...


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Franklin is cool, but I like the name Gilbert. LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> "fish_doc is invisible"


Thats a requirement for CIA work.SHHHhhh dont tell anyone else though.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh ok... we'll tell nobody! Uhmmm but who's your secret message directly for? Me or baby or somebody else?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Undercover, Sounds good Im going to bed. See yall tomorrow.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if it were me i'd name it Kingsly


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

lol babybaby! that sounds good!


----------

